# pregnant mouse ?



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

Yesterday I brang a mouse home  to replace the one who died  I always have two because theyre suppose to be social animals right?

Well they told me that the one I chose was pregnant and for some reason I just went with it. Ive had no previous experience in this area and Im actually quite scared I could do something wrong. 

Im not sure what to do about bedding to put in her 'nest', I read that tissue paper is ok? And food wise aswell, depending on how many babies she has, will she be able to cope with them all ? I saw somewhere protein being mentioned, is this for the mum or the babies ?

ANY INFO possible would be great please 

Oh and it says she could build a nest up to two weeks from birth, so how am I suppose to clean the cage? Ive always done it every week

xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

What kind of cage are you keeping her in. She will need to be put in a tank or a zoozone type cage so that any babies she has dont fall out/squeeze out. Thats as far as my knowledge of pregnant mice goes. Someone else with more experience should come along soon though


----------



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry im not sure if im replying the right way cos ive not used this before. I suppose its probably more of a hamster cage but its worked perfect fine for the year or so that ive had it, it has two levels (without including the bottom) but the mummy mouse is staying at the bottom, but im not sure if this is because where she was kept at the pet shop she only had one floor ? on top of that, I realise from watching videos and stuff the babies do come out quite small, but I dont think they would necessarily fall OUT maybe more so fall DOWN the tubes ? I think though if she decided to move her nest somewhere else, I could probably block up the tubes because the other mouse in the cage just climbs everywhere aha so it wouldnt bother her I dont think. Once I figure out how to post a picture Ill take a picture of the cage and stuff, that might be better if people want to give me advice?

Im just upset that I cant pick her up that much because I dont want to stress her out


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I would be worried with a 2 level cage that she might move her nest or even make her nest on the second level. If this was to happen it could end up being very dangerous to the babies. If there a way you can block of the top level so that she is restricted to the one level?


----------



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah I think I could just either remove the level (although this might not be fair on the other mouse) or remove the tube?

She seems quite happy on the bottom level though, I think thats because its where the main food and water supply is, shes nestling under one of the toys they have, although im failing to see an actual 'nest' or am I misunderstanding this ? Shes not really moved anything into the area I mean, in terms of bedding or such

But thanks, definitely need to think about attempting to stop her accessing the other levels if I end up keeping her in this cage

The more I think about it the more I wonder why a petshop would let someone come home with a pregnant mouse? I know its partially my fault for saying yes but id rather have the pregnant mouse then a younger kid who might think its ok to pick them up and stuff


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

You need to put her in a single level tank style cage on her own, she does not know the other mouse and she doesnt know her, you run a huge risk of mum culling the litter from the stress of putting her witg a mouse she doesnt know, you need to let her raise her litter in peace, and in a cage that is suitable, did they tell you when she is due?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes you really do need a single level tank...preferably not barred cage as bbabies can fall through the bars...yes they are that tiny. You will get one cheaper off ebay or alternatively get a large box and put holes in the lid and around the top and you can convert this into a suitable home.

Also if you can get hold off it (not too expensive off ChemistDirect) get some Lactol puppy/kitten formula poweder and dip some of mummy mouse's food in it for this will add to the protein needed. Also cooked egg is good for this. She will need this.

Am no expert but I have rescued two litters now.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I second separating her from the other mouse and placing her in a tank-like cage (zoozones are brilliant). I know you're probably not eager to spend any extra money, but it's better to be safe than sorry. The mouse may end up culling her litter if she feels threatened by your other mouse, who she does not know very well.

Also, I'm almost certain it's illegal for a pet shop to knowingly sell a pregnant animal...don't know if that's true, but I think I may have read it somewhere...


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

try a tank like this its not that much money and its what i was advised to use, 
Mini Duna Hamster Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home

you can take out the shelf and put in a free standing spinner, Flying Saucer Hamster Wheel by Small n Furry | Pets at Home
there is no chance the babies can get hurt from this. 
i was told to remove sunflower seeds peanuts from the diet and to add boiled rice, mixed fresh veg, and bolied egg,

i was also adviced not to clean out her tank, but to remove a little of the soiled bedding and to add more, i put shredded paper in as its softer for the babies, and also some tissue paper, toilet roll tubes for mum to play in, and a cat food box which she could use as a bedroom, i think the room that comes with the cage is to small for a litter,

take out the toys and clean them as you would do on a normal change and thats about as much as i can tell you, 
hope it all goes well good luck. hope that you get all the help you need ppl here are very knowlagable


----------



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

thank you guys for the information. 
It probably is illegal to knowingly sell pregnant animals, but they did the whole "she could possibly be pregnant" *winkwink*

i dont mind buying another cage as if i go on holiday at christmas i planned to buy another cage so whoever looks after them can just transfer them over, although i dont feel right about even contemplating leaving them with others lol, considering most peoples reactions to them are aoeihuwsgffgnbtgpw aaah

ive written all the stuff down about the formula and the egg, i removed peanuts a long time ago because i was told they were bad for mice anyway?

just as im writing this post shes started to move around the levels so its probably a good idea to buy the cage  

i really need to make this work and stick to it properly because i dont think my mum thinks i can do it, kept whinging at me that i shouldve just got the mouse who wasnt pregnant (even though im an adult and should be allowed to do what i like)

ill keep you all updated though


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

You've been given some great advice already, the only thing that I would add is that with your mouse being new you shouldn't touch the babies until they have grown fur (around 7 days or so after birth.) When you do touch them lift mum out carefully first and give her a treat like mealworms somewhere else to keep her occupied (it will also give her a break from the babies  ) and then rub your hands in the bedding before handling the babies. When you are finished try to put the nest back the way it was. As for cleaning the cage out, if you know when mum is due to give birth clean the cage out a few days before hand and then leave it until the babies have fur - at that point just do spot cleans as has been suggested to reduce stress on mum.

A tank style cage like a savic rody (RODY HAMSTER | Savic) or the mini duna are ideal for raising a litter in as there are no bars to escape from (believe me, babies love gaps!! Anything more than a 7mm spacing between bars they can get out of!) They pop up on ebay a lot, there are some in London just now so you could have a look, or get them from the likes of pets at home or online.
You are right about the peanuts 

Have you had a look on sexing the babies? I have PMd you a couple of links that should help (they link to other forums so can't post them on here!) Although you can always post bum shots on here when the babies are old enough (there are a couple of breeders on here who should be able to help.) Males should be separated from females at 4 weeks old and girls are usually left with mum until about 6 weeks. At that point you can introduce the girls to your existing girl


----------



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

i went with the cheaper option of using a container we had at home.. i dont think the picture really shows how big it is, but i used the paper and the toilet rolls like suggested, brought her a wheel too

stress free life i think ?


----------



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

oh no i tried to post a picture and i dont think its showing


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Do you have a lid on it? The lid will need to allow for ventilation and is absolutely necessary for when the babies arrive - they ping about and can jump higher than you would think they could possibly manage. The lid will also need to be fairly secure as if it moves too easily when the babies are pinging about they could still get out. It will do until the babies are bigger as long as the lid is ok


----------



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

it has a lid ! wouldnt be able to sleep at night if it didnt lol

all she seems to be doing is sleeping


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

dizzydani said:


> it has a lid ! wouldnt be able to sleep at night if it didnt lol
> 
> all she seems to be doing is sleeping


Well she has had a pretty exhausting few days for a mousie - new home, new friend, new house again...:lol:


----------



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

Shes giving birth !! I dont know what theyre suppose to look like ? Im officially in panic mode


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

How's she doing this morning?


----------



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

none of them made it  i dont know what happened? if its possible for mice to have a premature birth i think thats what happened because her babies didnt look grown enough. dont think she was old enough either

i feel like its my fault and im SO worried that im going to be judged, but at the same time i didnt know she was SO pregnant, dont think i want to go through that again, NON pregnant mice from now on thanks!

she seems fine this morning, made another little nest somewhere else and is sleeping, but can anyone tell me when id be able to put her in the cage with the other mouse that i originally planned to put her with ? (who is female!!)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would keep her seperate for a week or so longer, just to make sure shes not brought any nasties with her from the store, you wouldnt want to accidently pass anything on, it will also give her body some time to recover, and her to get her strength back up before you attempt to bond them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

No-one is going to judge you hun,...you did the best for her. Am sorry you lost them all. How many were there hun?

As Lil_Miss says I would keep her separate for about a week but then you can introduce another female...female mice bond quite easily with other females usually 

Am sorry you lost them though!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

So sorry the babies weren't meant to be. It's unlikely to have been a premature birth, they come out looking like reddish/pinkish alien fetus-jellybeans. The mother may have been too stressed, or as you say, too young to cope with motherhood.
On the bright side, she has survived the ordeal and now you only have two mice to concentrate on and give all your love to <3


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

ah it sounds like you did everything that you could for them sometimes its just not ment to happen, i hope that after her little rest she makes friends with your other mouse sounds like she has been through alot, hugs


----------



## dizzydani (Jul 18, 2011)

thank you for the kind comments, makes me feel better, i couldnt tell how many, i think she had maybe 4, all so tiny

she appears to already be feeling loads better, shes moving around loads now and shes an absolute pro at making nests with the paper strips lol  also likes dried apple.. ALOT

going to chalk it down as a bad experience and move on


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Aww bless her, I'm sure she'll be a special little one in your life


----------

